# Imaging Resource Sigma Interview



## VidThreeNorth (Sep 17, 2020)

This interview was conducted in two parts.  The first part was in early March, in person, and then a follow-up was done recently by phone.  The result shows how Sigma was able to avoid much of the problems caused by the Covid-19, both in terms of direct illness and also avoiding production and sales issues.

A key point for me was that their key glass providers are Hoya and "Ohara" (a part of Canon) and how Sigma being as integrated as it is, is able to use advanced glass before other lens makers.

Also, interesting is that the Sigma FP sells in Japan more as a photographic camera.

"Sigma Q&A: Why the 24-70 DG DN is *such* a good deal, why FLD glass is tricky, and (much) more…"
by Dave Etchells posted Wednesday, September 16, 2020 at 2:52 PM EDT
"Sigma Q&A: Why the 24-70 DG DN is *such* a good deal, why FLD glass is tricky, and (much) more…"


----------



## John Fantastic (Oct 12, 2020)

nice read


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Oct 14, 2020)

I do not think that I have ever had owned a Sigma product (some of their older lenses might have been available under other brand names), but I do plan on buying "something" from them in the future.


----------

